# Boer goat color question



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Just have to say, I don't buy based on coat color.
That being said, I am kinda wondering if any certain color is a more dominant trait?
We have purchased our first registered boer doelings, and will soon be looking for a good buckling for next fall breeding.
The girls we bought literally have all kinds of color behind them, so just curious. Thanks in advance for any input. ^-^


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Color genetics... can go... any way.... shape or form....you never know... what you will get.... Even if ...the Sire and Dam.. are the same color and are traditional...you may be surprised ...with a paint gene...if it is dominant in in the gene pool..... :wink:


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

So basically we shouldn't over think the color of the buckling then?
We are obviously worried about conformation and good genes first.
We just want our babies to be the best we can afford them to be. :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe.... :laugh: if you are shooting for conformation ...which is the right thing to do ...with your buck choice....color doesn't mean much... you are correct :wink: and color ...should never be the first on your mind... I always go for conformation first... I look for width.. muscle ...good over all structure .. good teats... bite ect.... then.. I look at color... if it be paint...spots...traditional ect... :wink:


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

That's the plan. ^-^
As I said these doelings have quite literally every type boer color behind them. 
So I guess we just hold our breath and see what happens.
Of course the girls are only about four months old, 
so we have plenty of time to really shop around and buy a great buckling. 
I am still unsure exactly what to look for and at what age.
They are so different with even a few weeks on them. onder:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Those are very cute doelings. Those girls are dappled. That's a highly sought after color for some people. That color pattern is not as easy to get as a paint or a solid. What color is dominant? White with a red head. If you used a white buck with a red head on those does, it would increase the chance of getting white with red heads immensly. I'm not sure I would do that if it were me. You'd be breeding out the thing that may make your goats more valuable. The dapples and spots. Are your does fullbloods or percentages? If they are fullbloods, you want to get a fullblood buck. If they are percentage, you want to get a fullblood or papered Purebred buck. I would pick a solid red or spotted/dappled
buck for those does if *all else were equal*. Something that you probably don't want to hear... Those two does could be too young to breed next fall. If they were mine, I wouldn't breed them till the following year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> HeHe.... :laugh: if you are shooting for conformation ...which is the right thing to do ...with your buck choice....color doesn't mean much... you are correct :wink: and color ...should never be the first on your mind... I always go for conformation first... I look for width.. muscle ...good over all structure .. good teats... bite ect.... then.. I look at color... if it be paint...spots...traditional ect... :wink:





> Those are very cute doelings. Those girls are dappled. That's a highly sought after color for some people. That color pattern is not as easy to get as a paint or a solid. What color is dominant? White with a red head. If you used a white buck with a red head on those does, it would increase the chance of getting white with red heads immensly. I'm not sure I would do that if it were me. You'd be breeding out the thing that may make your goats more valuable. The dapples and spots. Are your does fullbloods or percentages? If they are fullbloods, you want to get a fullblood buck. If they are percentage, you want to get a fullblood or papered Purebred buck. I would pick a solid red or spotted/dappled
> buck for those does if *all else were equal*. Something that you probably don't want to hear... Those two does could be too young to breed next fall. If they were mine, I wouldn't breed them till the following year.


 I am not saying to breed out the color pattern...it was only an example ...of when.. I am seeking a goat.... what I look for... be it paint ..traditional...ect :wink: 
Always try to go with ...what you are trying to achieve in color.... no matter if.. you get a buck... that has a dapple Sire or Dam but ...he himself.. isn't dappled ..the odds are a bit lower but ....they are still there....as mentioned ...good dappled bucks are harder to find ....than other colors ect...so... if you cannot find a dappled ...you can try to go another method in your search....as I mentioned above ... or you can get a solid red.....but of course a dappled buck would be best for those doelings... when ready to breed... especially if ...you have no options... then you have an alternative method....

Also.....think of it this way... if you have dapples... with no conformation... that isn't going to sell a goat....you have to have the combination of the two ..... that will get you the most money....

When you look at a young buck for purchasing.... look at... if he is all around nice in appearance( eye appeal) show quality look...he must stand out from all the rest.... also ...check teat structure ...1x1... 2x2 are good...some others are accepted... so check the teat chart.... check pigment...bite... testies for any problems or splits.... you do not want to much split...

Good luck in your search.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> [Also.....think of it this way... if you have dapples... with no conformation... that isn't going to sell a goat....you have to have the combination of the two ..... that will get you the most money....:


Personally, I like white with red heads just fine. I think traditional boers are quite beautiful. The thing is, white with a red head is dominant. I didn't want Alice to think it made no difference whatsoever what color the buck was in case she would like to have dappled babies. It is hard to find a good dappled buck, but there are some out there. A good solid red buck would be a good choice as well.. I'd like to hear more about where Alice got these does. You usually don't hear about people that don't care about color buying does that look like that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Personally, I like white with red heads just fine. I think traditional boers are quite beautiful. The thing is, white with a red head is dominant. I didn't want Alice to think it made no difference whatsoever what color the buck was in case she would like to have dappled babies. It is hard to find a good dappled buck, but there are some out there. A good solid red buck would be a good choice as well.. I'd like to hear more about where Alice got these does. You usually don't hear about people that don't care about color buying does that look like that.


I hear ya...good point...I see what you are saying.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion, I didn't mean I don't care about color.
I just want to get the best buckling conformation wise, and still maybe have some of the spots and dapples from the girls bloodlines as well. ^-^'
We are very much thinking of a solid or nearly solid red buck for them. 
I just want to be sure we have a good buck, not just one that looks pretty color wise.
The three doelings I bought are 100%(chocolate with black and white spots), 96%(traditional red head) 
and 75%(dappled) (her grandmother is full blood nubian yet she has the most "classic boer" build).http://www.thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=30027
That link has pics of them, they are quite different now, that was a while ago, but you can see the colors anyways.
I bought them from C and E in Quitman Arkansas.
I do plan to wait on breeding for the fall before their second year (2013).
Not this coming fall.
I love boers, traditional, spotted, solid whatever color. :lovey:
That is one reason I chose the doelings I did, they are not only built well and correct, they also have all kinds of colors in their lines.
Thanks for the tips and information, Too bad Toth is so far away, your babies are gorgeous and so thick!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I noticed you lived in Central Arkansas not sure how far you would want to go to get a good buck. Here is a website to a farm around Springfield Mo that has some really nice dappled boers. Not sure where you got your girls if they didn't come from this place you might check it out. You have beautifully girls by the way.

http://www.hawkshadowfarms.freeservers.com.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is OK...no worries.... :hug:

That is good thinking about the conformation part....

You are so right those Doelings are very nice to look at.... :wink: :thumb: 



> Thanks for the tips and information, Too bad Toth is so far away, your babies are gorgeous and so thick!


 Aww thanks and Your welcome.... :wink:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You are off to a good start, Alice. No hurry buying a buck at this point if I were you. I checked out the farm you bought your girls from. Looks like they raise nice goats. In addition to the link that mmiller sent here is some more homework. Ha. 

http://www.bonjolifarm.com/

http://cglfarms.com/


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

@mmiller that's not too far, I will definantly keep them in mind, very nice goats. thanks for the link. ^-^

@Toth Thank you. I'm so happy with them, and bursting with excitment to see how they turn out. :wahoo:

@Tenacross Cindie has really nice goats, I am thinking of getting a few more doelings from them. Thanks for the links and information.
CGL has beautiful goats!

Another question if I may. As far as bloodlines go how close is too close.
I have heard people say it doesn't matter, I would think at some point, it would get bad for the kids. 
They all have the same sire. Iceman's Heat Lightning 
The Bon Joli goats are amazing, but as you can see might be a problem.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> @Toth Thank you. I'm so happy with them, and bursting with excitment to see how they turn out. :wahoo:





> Another question if I may. As far as bloodlines go how close is too close.
> I have heard people say it doesn't matter, I would think at some point, it would get bad for the kids.
> They all have the same sire. Iceman's Heat Lightning
> The Bon Joli goats are amazing, but as you can see might be a problem.


 Oh you are so welcome.... :thumb:

looking at their sire's Pedigree....the distance of the same.. is just fine... You do have to watch the lines....if you have some bad traits.... 
If all is good with the lines...such as teat structure ...good scrotum..bite conformation ect...... no bad ...then... you may get really good goats out of it..... just be careful... what you breed them to..... :wink:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nameless_alice said:


> @Another question if I may. As far as bloodlines go how close is too close.
> I have heard people say it doesn't matter, I would think at some point, it would get bad for the kids.
> They all have the same sire. Iceman's Heat Lightning
> The Bon Joli goats are amazing, but as you can see might be a problem.


Normally I wouldn't shy away from anything that had KALR Stone Cold SA in it. The Delobbe's were one of the original ABGA members. They used that buck a lot because he was nice. Doubling up on him would more likely be a plus than a minus. Still, I see what you mean. I don't think you will have much trouble finding quality colored goats that don't have Stone Cold close up. If you want to see how close some people breed, check out the RRD goats.
http://www.rockingrboers.com/


----------

